# 2013 ESPY's winners



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

> *BEST IN SPORT*
> 
> BEST FEMALE ATHLETE: Serena Williams
> BEST MALE ATHLETE: LeBron James
> ...


MMAJunkie


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

Do Espy's include premier league or confederation cup or any of those,is it all sports in the world?


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jan 5, 2013)

How did Crosby get best NHL player? He was out for most of the season. I call shenanigans!


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Cowgirl said:


> How did Crosby get best NHL player? He was out for most of the season. I call shenanigans!


Everyone knows Ovechkin was the man last season.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

crosby is a bum, lucic whipped his ass and so did patrick kane, the espys have always been a joke


----------

